# Reverse Salting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Hey check out my other thread first ....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/whats-scam-here-54724/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure lots of guys would love to have their pay cut by 2/3 rds and no benefits just to be able to work for you with no POOP breaks..:blink::laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Hey check out my other thread first ....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/whats-scam-here-54724/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

what is the hourly rate?

what retirement package are you offering?

what type of health benefits are you offering?

you do offer continuing education, right?

do you pay for that continuing education?

do you pay for safety training?

who supplies all power/battery operated tools?

do I have to supply the triple nickel bender?

do you supply all PPE?

do I have to use my personal vehicle to cart your tools and material around in?


:boat::boat::boat::boat::boat:....................J


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Where do they get all that money to do all that stuff ? They don't embezzle or blackmail do they ? If they have a drill bit that's dull do they send someone off to buy a new one before they continue to drill? Do they spray and kill poison ivy on outside of building before they set a 15 meter gang box ?? Do they work in thunderstorms or lightening ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Where do they get all that money to do all that stuff ? They don't embezzle or blackmail do they ? If they have a drill bit that's dull do they send someone off to buy a new one before they continue to drill? Do they spray and kill poison ivy on outside of building before they set a 15 meter gang box ?? Do they work in thunderstorms or lightening ?


- No, they do not embezzle or blackmail

- If a drill bit is dull or worn, I would plan ahead by having new ones in gang box

- I would plan ahead and get ride of poison ivy before sending crew to area

- No, I try not to work in thunderstorms or lightening storms by planing ahead, and scheduling outside work according to weather forecast if I can. If it is raining, ALL rain gear is supplied by contractor to keep workers dry.

do you supply rain gear?
:boat::boat::boat::boat:................J


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Just do what many companies do.

When the times get tough and union jobs are scarce, don't hire union guys. 

I worked for a couple companies that rather openly admitted to not hiring union guys. They claimed it was because when the union work would come back, the guys always jumped ship and with little to no warning. 

The union guys I did work with either lied about their previous experience or were retired and collecting pension while still working. 

I like just as many union guys as non, so don't take this post the wrong way. Just saying that's a common practice.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

360max said:


> - No, they do not embezzle or blackmail
> 
> - If a drill bit is dull or worn, I would plan ahead by having new ones in gang box
> 
> ...


So, if conditions are not picture perfect or fixed by the time you arrive you just pull the crew out and leave ??


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> So, if conditions are not picture perfect or fixed by the time you arrive you just pull the crew out and leave ??


...conditions do not have to be picture perfect, but planing can help make a job run efficiently as possible.

The seven P's; 
Proper, Prior, Planning, Prevents, Piss, Poor, Performance.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

This is not salting, you knew they were union workers from the start and hired them anyway.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Tonedeaf said:


> This is not salting, you knew they were union workers from the start and hired them anyway.


I knew he was union but not the purpose of trip. Even after asked about it. He said he never salted one day in his life but he kept talking about using guys from the hall almost the whole week and relentless whining. He drove my guys insane this week.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Cletis said:


> I knew he was union but not the purpose of trip. Even after asked about it. He said he never salted one day in his life but he kept talking about using guys from the hall almost the whole week and relentless whining. He drove my guys insane this week.


He drove your guys insane because he made them realize what it would be like to work for a company that offers benefits and cares about peoples safety and well being.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Shane B said:


> He drove your guys insane because he made them realize what it would be like to work for a company that offers benefits and cares about peoples safety and well being.


Safety should be the responsibility of the individual not someone else. If i want to step in poison ivy and use dull bits its my own fault not someone elses. Unions were great pre 70's, but , since then it's getting ridiculous


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> ...conditions do not have to be picture perfect, but planing can help make a job run efficiently as possible.
> 
> The seven P's;
> Proper, Prior, Planning, Prevents, Piss, Poor, Performance.


Piss,poor,planning ,leads to piss, poor, piping...:laughing:


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Safety should be the responsibility of the individual not someone else. If i want to step in poison ivy and use dull bits its my own fault not someone elses. Unions were great pre 70's, but , since then it's getting ridiculous


I believe safety is the responsibility of both the company and the individual. I believe an employer should supply all necessary PPE, and if the employee decides not to use it then so be it. As far as the poison ivy, if you don't mind working in it or around it then that's fine, however someone else should not be forced to do the same. As for the unions, here in the south there no where near as strong as they are in the north and that's because they only control about 30% of the work.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Safety should be the responsibility of the individual not someone else. If i want to step in poison ivy and use dull bits its my own fault not someone elses. Unions were great pre 70's, but , since then it's getting ridiculous


Since it is your insurance ( you do have insurance right? ) and your workman's compensation ( you do have workman's compensation right? ) and your company's assets ( you do have a company, right? ) which you can lose in an injury lawsuit in a cocaine heartbeat ( you do have written and verified controlled substance policy, right? ) it is your company's responsibility to provide any and all safety training and the equipment to work safely.

If you provide dull bits and create a culture of unsafe work practices and someone gets hurt you will lose your imaginary electrical contracting firm.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Hey check out my other thread first ....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/whats-scam-here-54724/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It's called the ABC non union union.:laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

A reverse "salt" would be almost impossible. To be a "salt" you have to work for the company that you are "salting". Union contractors are not permitted to hire non-union workers...their workers have to come out of the hall in some way. I guess, if and when times are really booming again, it would be possible with a "book 4" electrician.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Piss,poor,planning ,leads to piss, poor, piping...:laughing:


Piss, poor, planning, leads to piss, poor, poop breaks.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

And here I thought this was about rock salt. I just poured a 40lb bag of rocksalt into someones inground oil tank . It should do wonders for their heating system.


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> And here I thought this was about rock salt. I just poured a 40lb bag of rocksalt into someones inground oil tank . It should do wonders for their heating system.


As always, a class act. :no:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure lots of guys would love to have their pay cut by 2/3 rds and no benefits just to be able to work for you with no POOP breaks..:blink::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:
My vote for best Cletis response this year. Separate category from best post of the year.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe the term should be _peppering_.....

~CS~


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> maybe the term should be _peppering_.....
> 
> ~CS~


Peppering is a totally different term.
I thought an expert on Unionism such as yourself would know this.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Hey check out my other thread first ....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/whats-scam-here-54724/
> Can I reverse salt if I got salted in retaliation?? You know, try to convert you union guys back to non-union ??


Reverse salting would be like walking into a gold exchange and trying to convince them that copper is as good or better than gold.

They would laugh in your face as many are doing here right now.:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

J.Dunner said:


> Peppering is a totally different term.
> I thought an expert on Unionism such as yourself would know this.


my bad JD

btw, i don't know everything about unionism

there must be spice you folks left for Cletis to make a metaphor with 

~CS~


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> my bad JD
> 
> btw, *i don't know everything* about unionism
> 
> ...


Shocking.
Will this ground breaking news make the next ET news letter? :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure lots of guys would love to have their pay cut by 2/3 rds and no benefits just to be able to work for you with no POOP breaks..:blink::laughing:


 
Awesome retaliation post Harry. Kudos to you my good man:thumbsup::thumbsup:


BTW..........where do I sign up to become a Cletis Electric employee?? 
My standard of living is way too high, I'm sick of working safely and having all the tools and materials needed to do a job properly the first time around.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> my bad JD
> 
> btw, i don't know everything about unionism
> 
> ...


Www.alsosalt.com

Or perhaps tumeric. Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> BTW..........where do I sign up to become a Cletis Electric employee??
> My standard of living is way too high, I'm sick of working safely and having all the tools and materials needed to do a job properly the first time around.


And think about it...with regulated poop breaks you will be much more regular.

Besides, you get to be a Tech:thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> BTW..........where do I sign up to become a Cletis Electric employee??
> My standard of living is way too high, I'm sick of working safely and having all the tools and materials needed to do a job properly the first time around.


:laughing::lol: And the nice Ryder van to bring home too!!!:thumbup: With not one but two benders clanking around in the front held on by mini's!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> Www.alsosalt.com
> 
> Or perhaps tumeric. Anyone else have an idea?


How about dry mustard! Something about mustard and working for cletis....


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

what would you benefit from hiring a union guy? he has already been taught the easy way to do things without struggle and fight. it wouldnt be any fun...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

You salt non-union shops all day and pepper chicks all night.


----------

